
GraphCMS – A GraphQL-based Headless CMS - mlukaszczyk
https://graphcms.com
======
haney
I really like the idea of separating content from application code like this,
is there anything in the open source community that's similar to this?

~~~
btown
Parse showed immense promise as a Backend-as-a-Service provider and
customizable CMS before it went belly up; luckily, it is now open source. See:

[http://parseplatform.org/](http://parseplatform.org/)

[https://github.com/relatedcode/ParseAlternatives](https://github.com/relatedcode/ParseAlternatives)

